# Boot hanging atBooting Node   0 Processors #1

## ck42

Not sure if this is coincidence or not, but right after my UPS 'hiccuped' (was like the UPS rebooted or something) and my computer lost power, the system began booting and only reaching the point of:

Booting Node   0 Processors #1

It would hang there...for as long as I waited.

After powering down and unplugging everything for a minute or so, I tried again.  This time it actually got as far as loading KDE...almost to the point that it was about to bring up the desktop.  Then the system locked HARD.  No SysRq commands even helped here.  

Tried rebooting again.  From this point forward, it simply would reach the point of the previously mentioned line and then hang.

I went into the BIOS and disabled multi-CPU support and got it to boot finally.

So....I'm wondering if the UPS 'blip' may have possibly caused one of the core's in my core2duo to be damaged.  Still running the same kernel I have been for many months and haven't done a motherboard update in even longer.  I can't think of ANY settings I may have changed recently that could have caused this - hence my suspicion of a hardware failure of some sort.

Would love to hear any ideas out there.

----------

## Jaglover

Boot from some liveCD. If that CD is verified good and you still have this problem then yes, you may have a hardware problem.

But the first thing after a power loss is to run fsck, from your post it's not clear if you did it or not.

----------

## ck42

Good point about trying to boot up with a LiveCD. ....should've thought of that myself.   :Embarassed: 

Haven't run a fsck, no.  Running that now though.

----------

